# OK lets see who knows.



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Anyone knows where I can find a Sunny name badge for my Sentra?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

maybe ebay.......


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Didn't Nis-Knacks sell a Sunny badge on Ebay a while back?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

make one with a printer, sticky paper, ans a clear plastic piece!

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Asia?? Maybe the stealership can order one for you


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one. But my friend got it for me form the Phillipines.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

I can get the official Sunny Badge. I got it on my se-r Le tme know if your interested.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Sunny*

Whats up monster. Where did you get it? Let me know.


----------

